# implantation bleeding or no? missed period..



## lexi.b (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all ! I have a small blood cyst, had it since March, but my periods have always been regular. Slight pain every now and then, never near bad. on the 8th the nurse gave my my ultrasound results on the cyst and said it looks fine and should go away on its own. So June 4th, I had sex. the 6th, i found a nickel sized amount of blood in my panties, the following day it turned brown, old blood. Nothing after that. June 10th I had sex, three days later it was a creamy blood mix after I wiped, like blood and cm, only a small amount and stayed for less than maybe 6 hours. Then another new thing is this pinching like pain in the bottom right of my abdomen, which lasted for a few days during the 10th-15th . Then the 16th, my period was supposed to come and normally only lasts for 4-5 days but it has yet to show. couldn't be pregnancy could it? CAN implantation bleeding happen that soon? All of this is very new for me, the light bleeding after sex, missed period, and pinching pains, maybe it's something else ? I have no signs of a period except major sore boobs. They were sore on the 2nd this month, the pain hasn't left at all so i have had the soreness since it's started, but these past few days the pain has found it's way mainly to my nipples, with barely any soreness in my boobs. :S Still sore today


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Was your ultrasound reviewed by your MD?


----------

